# Clinton Anderson



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I am sure you'll get some interesting response here. He has been discussed ad nauseum, so you can get even more thoughts on him by doing a search of past threads.


----------



## SarahandDallas (May 28, 2013)

I'm going to the one in Lexington this month with my mom and a couple friends. I'm SO excited


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

We attended one of his two-day events a few years ago. He is entertaining and over the years I have picked up some very useful information from him. But I have gotten good and helpful info from other trainers also. 
I'm sure you will gain from going. Keep an open mind. And have a good time!!!


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

I went to two of his tours. I like him, but, like most trainers, I don't agree 100% of some parts of his method. However he gets the job done, the horses I've seen him deal with at the tours came in the arena in a fidgety, almost ready to have a heart attack manner. The 2nd day of the tour those same horses came into the arena with a cocked leg, head down, and relaxed manner.

Big differences in the horses, definitely worth looking into.


----------



## LoveHaflingers (Feb 11, 2012)

I like him. He makes things very simple and easy to understand, for both horse and human. We're going to his tour in July. I'll tell you how it is!


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Can't stand him. Never could and after his hateful attitude about the horse that died at his place, and in reading about his "training", I'd rather have my skin ripped off by catfish pliers than ever see him.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

O! that is one awful image.


----------



## Troubador (Jun 8, 2013)

I've been to his walkabout tour last year. I learned a lot and it was a great experience! He makes it fun and easy to understand, and his method really does work. Like said above, there are a few things I don't 100% agree with, (like the excessive lateral flexing without teaching the horse to follow his nose) but ultimately, in my opinion, he's great.


----------



## coltrule (May 29, 2011)

Im a big CA fan! I follow many trainers, but I mostly follow CA the most.


----------



## Crossroadshorsefarm (Apr 17, 2012)

Love Love Love Him!!!


----------



## Tessa7707 (Sep 17, 2012)

I like CA. I think there are a lot of trainers out there that are phenomenal at training horses, but have difficulty teaching it to people. CA is one of those trainers that makes sense to me. I can take something I watch him teach on a DVD, go put and try it on 10 different horses, and it always works. Selma horses take longer than others, but it always, so far, has made a huge positive impact. I'm on a kick right now where I'm getting his DVDs from giddyupflix.com. (There's absolutely no way I could afford to buy the DVDs) I'm getting about one a week, trying it on all the horses I work, and it's making a big difference. From 4 year old green horses to my 17 year old finished reining horse that could use some brushing up. So, that's just my personal experience.


----------



## dlady (Apr 13, 2013)

IMO Clinton is one of the best. I totally understand what he is saying. He keeps things simple so it's easy to understand.

There are several out there that are great, Buck, Craig Cameron, Julie Goodnight. Butttt Parelli makes me clean my kitchen, I just can't watch him.


----------

